

Lorentz.js - live reload client. - eoinmurray92
https://github.com/eoinmurray/lorentz

======
cleverjake
Hey Eoin, Could you explain what benefit this may have over livereload itself?

~~~
eoinmurray92
Not much, other than the fact that its really small and takes two lines to
implement. For a node.js app it may be faster than the [node-livereload]
because it uses socket.io instead of polling.

[node-livereload]:<https://npmjs.org/package/livereload>

~~~
eoinmurray92
Ah, the title is misleading, this is not a client for
<http://livereload.com/>, its just an auto-refresh that I built in node.

~~~
cleverjake
ah! thanks for the clarification.

